# Calas Typhon (Forge World)



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice.

Typhon


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

My god that is awesome! I gotta have that for my Typhus model! :O


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may have just wet myself..... :blush:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The jigsaw showed him without a helmet if I'm not mistaken. So you can have both?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

forkmaster said:


> So you can have both?


Yepp, it says in the text that you can choose to have him without helmet or with it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

See, now I'm thinking of having him helmetless so he's different to Typhus when I get him.

But also I'm debating if I should have both Typhon/Typhus wearing his helmet so it's the "same" figure.....


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

You can see him helmetless in the other pics on the FW page. Like this one. 










Makes the GW model look so cartoonish. This one is a mile better.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

After the artwork in HH2; Massacre was pretty awesome, glad to see the option was still there, not such a fan of that helmet, oddly enough. It looks a bit squat honestly. That display base is pretty cool.

There are also Iron Warriors Shoulder Pads MkII and IV (no III just yet) as well as Mk II and IV versions of IH Shoulder Pads.

Not sure what the significance is of no MkIII IW Shoulder Pads (IH already had theres), but it suggests a specific squad for them; IH had a MkIII Squad, and MkIII Pads released seperately.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, I want it for the base!!! The model is incredible though, most of the chaos characters in the HH series are loads better than there normla 40k counterpart


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's really an awesome model! Think I may have to splurge and get it


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Very cool looking model!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice, regardless of if you want Typhon in your force Death Guard players have a pretty cool DG specific Cataphractii model to use as a Praetor.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And I has ze book in hand. For those wondering;

(and you're not, probably, but the more you know etc)

He is a standard Praetor, equipped with Cataphractii (SNP 2+/4++) Terminator Armour, MC'd Deathscythe (+1 Strength AP2 weapon that allows a user to have a number of attacks equal to the number of enemies in Base Contact if they wish), Hand Flamer with Chem Munitions (Gets hot Shred Flamer), a Grenade Harness (provides Assault Grenades to squad), Rad Grenades (-1 Toughness to enemies), and a Nuncio Vox (similar to Teleport homer). 

He has a unique Warlord Trait, which allows him to stop enemy units within 3" of him from claiming objectives.

he has a Chem-bombardment; a Poison 4+ AP4 3 Shot Large Blast Weapon with No Cover Saves available 1/battle, and provided Morty is not knocking about on the battlefield (before he fell, obviously), he can make use of his Psyker Mastery 1 (Telepathy).

For 200pts, he's pretty cool.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Vaz
Because I'm having a dumbass moment, which book?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

HH Book 2; Massacre .

A Praetor is a 3 Wound, 4 Attack Space Marine hero auto equipped with Artificer Armour and access to powerful/rare weaponry, with access to "Rites" which allow you to modify your Legion's Force Organization Chart in particular ways which benefit a particular playstyle (i.e you voluntarily choose Jump Infantry, take a Jump Infantry Rite of War, recieve benefits for focusing on that, rather than choosing a less than ideal set-up), as well as rolling twice on the Warlord Traits table you choose. 

I know I keep plugging it more than a Pornstar Plumber, but I can recommend the two Horus Heresy books enough; their rules are fantastic, and what Codex: SM should have been.

Take note, however; "30K" is a different game, and can lead to imbalances.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

And i just bought a metal Typhus.... :ireful2:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Now, that's more like it!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man more wallet hurt, thay would go great in my Chaos Army leading Death Guard.

I still love my old metal Typhy.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

My brother painted my (his) metal Typhy just beautifully, otherwise I'd be quite tempted to get a Heresy Typhus for my modern warbands to go besides my Heresy Abaddon.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Do it. Do it..... :crazy:


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Such a sweet model !
Sadly no one plays Typhus here, and one time my friend fielded him he faced my dark angels and got completely annihilated. So I probably will never see this model live :*(
P.S is Typhus secretly good ? but we dont play him well?


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

I only just recently played him, as long as you can keep him protected until he gets within psychic power range, he's awesome and when you charge him into the enemy, he gets better.


----------

